

Personal cloud software solution - codemechanic
http://jkontherun.com/2009/04/14/tonido-attempts-a-personal-cloud-software-solution/

======
nreece
The whole point of the "cloud" is to be able to scale, instantly. Tonido (and
MS Windows Home Server) are just singleton, so I don't think they can be
considered "cloud" solutions, simply because they cannot scale on-demand.

~~~
jf
Perhaps I don't understand Tonido correctly, but it seems to me that Tonido
would scale just fine, it just pushes the scaling issues on to the user:
"Can't access your photos? Make sure your Tonido server is up!"

~~~
martey
I believe nreece's point was that cloud computing is normally defined as using
virtual servers. This is not to push uptime and connectivity issues onto a
third party, like shared hosting or colocation, but to ensure connectivity in
case of unexpected demand (i.e. your site getting slashdotted).

If Tonido was a cloud computing solution, a large amount of demand would cause
it either to magically launch a new Tonido Plug, or alternatively use the
resources of someone else's unused Plug server.

